# Biker in Waren Müritz?



## Aufiradsport (12. März 2008)

Gibt es in Waren oder näherer Umgebung noch Biker die ich nicht kenne? Wenn ja vielleicht habt ihr ja einmal lust an unserem gemeinsamen Training das wir Samstag Nachmittag fahren mitzumachen... Leistungsniveau ist egal da wir uns immer dem langsamsten bzw der Langsamsten anpassen!


----------



## Ivan123 (13. März 2008)

Wo geht´s denn lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aufiradsport (13. März 2008)

unterschiedlich! Hängt davon ab wer mitkommt ob mit Rennrad oder Mtb mit MTB meist in Nationalpark, wenn Rennrad mit dabei ist irgendwie Straße wo nicht soviel Verkehr ist weil mit Gruppe ist immer blöd dann.


----------



## Hegi (25. März 2008)

Also ich bin manchmal am Plauer See unterwegs! Da sind die Seetrails Top!!!


----------



## deeptrain (28. März 2008)

moin also msc waren müritz dort ist eine mtb abteilung mit guten fahrern vieleicht mal dort melden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gruss aus parchim!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deeptrain (28. März 2008)

moin msc waren müritz da gibts eine mtb abteilung vieleicht mal dort melden!!!!!!!!

gruss aus parchim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aufiradsport (15. April 2008)

Hm von dieser MTB ABteilng bin ich der Abteilungsleiter! ALso von daher...
Dachte nur würde so noch einige Leute geben die villeicht interresiert sind!
Onwohl im Momment ja sowieso wieder gemeinsames Training schwerer wird d ja wieer Rennen auf dem Plan stehen und da bereitet sich ja doch som jeder zimlich selbstständig drauf vor!


----------



## feeelix (15. Mai 2008)

Aufiradsport schrieb:


> Gibt es in Waren oder näherer Umgebung noch Biker die ich nicht kenne? Wenn ja vielleicht habt ihr ja einmal lust an unserem gemeinsamen Training das wir Samstag Nachmittag fahren mitzumachen... Leistungsniveau ist egal da wir uns immer dem langsamsten bzw der Langsamsten anpassen!





Hegi schrieb:


> Also ich bin manchmal am Plauer See unterwegs! Da sind die Seetrails Top!!!



Hallo Hallo!

Im Juli bin ich für 14 Tage etwa 15/20 km ost-süd-östlich von Waren.

Urlaub machen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Neben dem Hund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kommt natürlich auch das Rad (MTB versteht sich, ist ja ein MTB-Forum hier) mit.

Eine 50.000er Karte habe ich schon, und werde dann fröhlich Pfade suchen.

Vielleicht kann mir aber auch jemand Pfade zeigen.

Oder gibt's gar größere, geplante Touren, im Juli?

Ist die Gegend Eisenschwein-Gebiet?

Fragen über Fragen.

Kontakt gern hier im Thread oder per PN ...

Grüße!

Felix


----------



## Hegi (15. Mai 2008)

ich habe meine GPS tracks hier liegen... vielleicht ist ja etwas für dich dabei!

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view...ist&search_words=Plau&submitButtonName=Suchen


----------



## Aufiradsport (17. Mai 2008)

Eisenschwein na nicht unbedingt! weil meist um die Zeit im Nationalpark ziemlich viel Zuckersand ist, da macht sich leichtes Hardtail nicht schlecht!


----------



## feeelix (19. Mai 2008)

Hegi schrieb:


> ich habe meine GPS tracks hier liegen... vielleicht ist ja etwas für dich dabei!
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view...ist&search_words=Plau&submitButtonName=Suchen


Danke!  Die Touren lassen sich ja auch ohne GPS fahren, gell?



Aufiradsport schrieb:


> ... ziemlich viel Zuckersand ist, da macht sich leichtes Hardtail nicht schlecht!


Hab ich wohl. Dann ist ja gut.

!winker!

Felix

PS @ Hegi: Du warst auf La Palma (Dein Avatar)? Herrliche Insel! Auf dem "Rocke" war ich allerdings nur mit Mietwagen bzw. zu Fuß. Statt meines Rads war nämlich meine Freundin mit. ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hegi (19. Mai 2008)

@ feeelix: die touren lassen sich natürlich alle ohne GPS fahren!
La Palma war geil! 2 x Roque   1 x allein per bike, 1 x mit auto, frau und sohn 

hier sind sonst noch 2 links zu meck-pom!

http://www.plauersee-radrundweg.de/

http://www.mueritz-radrundweg.de/


----------



## Aufiradsport (21. Mai 2008)

Gps ist absolut sinlos hier! Ist alles eigentlich ausgeschildert und mit Karte dürfte man sich nicht groß verfahren und selbst wenn so riesig ist das Gebiet ja auch nicht!


----------



## Hegi (21. Mai 2008)

Aufiradsport schrieb:


> Gps ist absolut sinlos hier! Ist alles eigentlich ausgeschildert und mit Karte dürfte man sich nicht groß verfahren und selbst wenn so riesig ist das Gebiet ja auch nicht!



noch so ein technik feind   fährst wahrscheinlich auch ein hardtail ohne federgabel


----------



## feeelix (21. Mai 2008)

Hegi schrieb:


> noch so ein technik feind   fährst wahrscheinlich auch ein hardtail ohne federgabel


Wie war das noch? _Fully versaut den Fahrstil, und Navi versaut den Orientierungssinn?_   

 

Felix


----------



## Aufiradsport (21. Mai 2008)

genau aber Feder gabel ist schon ganz Ok!
Orientiert wird sich an der Sonne und wenn das nicht klappt die Sterne 

die kommen dann ja von ganz alleine!


----------



## vld_seb (22. Mai 2010)

hi,

wenn dein thread noch aktuell ist kannst dich gerne mal melden.

Komm aus Grabowhöfe, is ja net weit, wobei ich eher Richtung Meck Schweiz Fahre weil der NP ja net so dolle ist

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

